# Bamboo pen and tablet



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

So I'm looking to expand my artistic potential and I'm wondering if anyone here on FAF has any thing good to say about this tablet.
http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTL460-...WC3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308241033&sr=8-1
 would it be a good entry level tablet?

and I've played around with SAI some, not much, it was a demo version
Where would I need to go to purchase the official program.
or is there another program that I would rather have?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2011)

Bamboo is Wacom's replacement for the old Graphires.  A lot of artists swear by Intuos (the 'professional' line) or better, but you'll probably never notice the comparative lack of extra functionality (lower bit depth/resolution, no tilt sensitivity, no interchangeable stylus).  You can get pretty far with basic pressure sensitivity all by itself.


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

so that's a recommend right?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a basic Bamboo, and I like it.

Here's where you can purchase the full Sai program:
http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/
I highly recommend SAI, because it's great for what it does, and it isn't a resource hog like Photoshop.

Some people swear by Gimp, but eh... I never liked that program.


*EDIT: *But you can't add text or apply special filters.
I'd just recommend Photoshop for that kind of thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely a good starter tablet. I still have mine and I love it 
[I have a Wacom Bamboo Fun]


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

thats some convincing recommendations, thanks all, hopefully I can improve my artwork


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2011)

No probs. You might start off and be disappointed with your digital art, but you have to *practice constantly* in order to get used to using a tablet.


----------



## jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

if you have a laptop you basically need one
they're excellent

if you want to go out and draw people at a coffee shop or something similar, they're perfect


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

jeff said:


> if you have a laptop you basically need one
> they're excellent
> 
> if you want to go out and draw people at a coffee shop or something similar, they're perfect


 
sounds stalker-ish


----------



## Ley (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely good for a stater. 

Like Clayton, I have a bamboo fun and I love it.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are just looking for a starter tablet, you might also consider the Monoprice tablets. They have similar specs to the bamboo and cost significantly less for the larger sizes.


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> If you are just looking for a starter tablet, you might also consider the Monoprice tablets. They have similar specs to the bamboo and cost significantly less for the larger sizes.


 

Their models look good, and the price is nicer on my wallet, but will I suffer a cost for paying a cheaper price, the specs seem very similar to the bamboo fun


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a small Graphire which got replaced with the Bamboo Fun which is a bit bigger. For a good entry level tablet try searching ebay for an old Graphire 4x5. I like the one with the hard outer plastic. It felt like I could run over it in a car and it would still work. That said, the Bamboos work just as well but they feel a little flimsy by comparison.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got a Bamboo Fun, and I'm very happy with it. I have a friend with a regular Bamboo, and as far as I know she likes it. I can give a definite recommend on Wacom's tablets. c:


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

Ley said:


> Definitely good for a stater.
> 
> Like Clayton, I have a bamboo fun and I love it.


 Is it true that the biggest difference in the Bamboo Pen and the Bamboo Fun is that one has software and the other does not?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 18, 2011)

NobleThorne said:


> Their models look good, and the price is nicer on my wallet, but will I suffer a cost for paying a cheaper price, the specs seem very similar to the bamboo fun


I have a monoprice tablet and can find no fault with it. Monoprice already has a great reputation amongst IT circles for high quality cables without gouging you on the price, and I think the tablets they offer are a credit to it.


----------

